# Seaway website



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Can someone come on and provide some info as to why there are no scores up. I see the site is under construction. Is there a time frame for an up and running website?


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Just checked and the scores are now up


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

any way to get the 3rd leg up and posted before we shoot the 4th leg thanks


----------



## apapig (Jan 6, 2011)

*scores*

It would make the 4th leg much more interesting if we knew where we stood after 3 legs. Hope they get it done in time !


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

this weekend is about a 200-225 dollars weekend for each of us traveling... food.... gas and entry and hotel 
also lets you know if you have to travel 4 hours each way......numbers are down this year...economy or what?????...I know this is alot of volunteer time but


----------

